# Zzplex for Fishing & Casting



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

I want to get a Surf Rod for throwing
4-6oz lead and bait. I also want to use this
rod as my introduction to distance casting.
Will the Zziplex 3500 blank handle both?I'm
looking at a 12-1/2' length. Fishing is my
primary purpose.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I started out distance casting with a zippy straight 8. Rod is capable of 600+ feet and is a wonderful fishing rod. Loads with 4 oz and will throw 8nbait with the best. Butt is a little fat 1.25 in diameter, that is the only negative I have with it. 

great dual purpose rod if your primary use is fishing,

Tommy


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

ShoreBird , nothing wrong with the 3500 ,you could also look at the slightly stiffer 3500S or go to the primo series ,regular primo or the syncro . All will proform as good fishing and casting rods.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Thanks guys,

In a nutshell could you give me the 
differences between the blanks? The 3500,
Primo, Syncro, etc.Are the Zziplex blanks
better than Breakaway blanks?


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Shorebird,

That last one is difficult !!

I have complete faith in using Zziplex blanks  though other manufacturers are out there.

Led.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Led,

What is the most common rod blank / rod
used by distance casters? Happy New Year 
to all.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Led,

I have several tackle catalogs from Great
Britain and they mention "snoods". What is
a snood???


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Shorebird,

Taking the UKSF Masters Final, you will find 40 of the top casters there, of which 2 or 3 will use Greys, 2 or 3 will use Cono-Flex, maybe 1 will use Daiwa, 2or 3 will use Century. Everybody else will be using Zziplex (thats 30+).

Snoods - this is the piece of line between the hook and the swivel or attachment, in the US I think you call them 'Snells'.

Led.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Led,

Out of the 30 or so Zziplexes at a given tourney how would the number break down as far as model? HST, FT, LT, Bullett, Primo Syncro, XTR??

Thanks,

Tommy


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Tommy, The Dymic HST is one of the most popular Z's and I have personally fished with one and it is very nice for our east coast fishing and will easly land a large stingray too.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Tommy,

There is nothing like an easy question is there  

This is from Memory so it could be out a little !!

XTR's-4, Synchro LT's-3, Primo FT's-7, Dymic HST's-4, VMax F1-2, Dymic LT14-4, Bullet-1, Quattra-1 & T Zero-1.

I forgot there was also a Purglas 400/4 there too.

Led
(now with a headache)


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Led.

Charlie, how many zzippys ya got now???

Tommy


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Not enough, but more than Terry!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

tommy, was the "straight eight" zziplex you described earlier in the thread a quattro?

ralph


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Not a quattro Ralph. Rod designed to throw 8n bait for "point style" fishing. Serves me well on the point as well as the beaches down in SE NC. Have landed Black tips and Spinner sharks 100 lbs + with it. I asked if it was based on any of the existing zzippy blanks and was told not. Sweet rod.

Tommy


----------



## Jim Johnston (Aug 10, 2001)

The straight 8 and the old 2500 are exactly alike in measurements. The straight 8 has different fabric in it to handle the heavier weights. The straight 8 won't back cast very well.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

tommy, sounds like a sweet rod, and one that is light enough to carry around all day. i am pretty envious.

ralph


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

jim, are you backcasting now? if so, how goes it?

ralph


----------



## Jim Johnston (Aug 10, 2001)

Yo Ralph: I'm backcasting a little (with the Quattra). I'm just trying to keep it down the centerline, not getting your distances yet. It sure can handle the big sinkers.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

jim, good to see i am not the only one backcasting. i am nowhere near mastering it yet. timing seems to be the key element to getting any measureable distance. i too find it difficult to keep it from going to the left. unfortunately on a crowded beach the lack of control can become a handicap. but i do agree with you it throws ALOT of weight. although i must admit the fisherman/spectators at obx were so curious about the backcasting style they were really good sports about me inadvertenly casting over their lines. 

ralph


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Guys,

I am getting the 3500. I was told to use
30" for the distance between the butt and
reel seat for leverage. Is that true or
is there a custom measurement I should be using?


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Jim, give me a call. Want to keep behind, the Dave thing. Stripers are far and few, but got 6 on Pea Island last week. Backcasting enabled me to reach them. Had to throw 12 oz to hold but it works.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "k-tom",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks, much. Have watched several other boards for many years, and stumbled on this one, and far superior to the Texas and Florida boards. Hatteras has several, but I think tackle shops post anything to get people and their money down here. Started casting in the late 70's, and got side tracked, but since retirement several years ago it became a passion once again. Will admit to a little sandbagging, but will be ready for Crisfield, in the spring.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Does anyone know the price on the 3500 blank?


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "WILSON",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

jim, since we both backcast, do you have any interest in getting together and comparing notes on technique?

ralph


----------



## Jim Johnston (Aug 10, 2001)

Yo Ralph: I intend to come down to DC and cast with you all (plural-all you alls) as soon as the weather gets above 32 degrees. You can get my e-mail and phone # from Bob Sales if you wish. Kinnakeet Tom is doing much beeter than I at it. He could give you some good pointers.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

hi jim, good i speak to bob fairly regularly. i will call him and get your info. yeah, as for tom [admitted sandbagger] seems to have mastered the backcast. i know he can give us a few pointer too. any help will be appreciated.

ralph


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Wilson, the price for the 3500 is 170 pounds, plus 6% import duty and the shipping is about 25$ if it comes with other rods (not by itself)


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

K Tom are you Neil's buddy ,who snagged the syncro lt at the airport?


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Yep, thats me. use the rod for fishing for big pompano on the second bar.


----------

